# A couple of items - need advice



## joem (Aug 14, 2010)

Standard Signal Generator
General Radio Company, Type 605-B 

Citizens Band
3 Fanon, CB Transceiver model NC-5000, as is. 

Distortion Analyzer
model 345A 

A.M Signal Generator
Marconi instruments. A.M signal generator TF model 801D 

Are the of PM value or better resale value?[attachment=3]00616j2_19.jpg[/attachment


----------



## darshevo (Aug 14, 2010)

Be sure to check your old electronics on ebay before you get to crazy with recovery. Some of that old test equipment is worth HUGE money. If its rare to a point that you can't find comparable look at similar items from other companies as well as different items made by the same company as your stuff is made by. 

Also, if you use this search string: site:cgi.ebay.com item being looked for here on google it will bring up auctions that are older than the 15 days that ebay gives us in the completed section

-Lance


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 14, 2010)

It doesn't hurt to open things up and take a look.
Most of that stuff should have better resale value
than pm's, but you know how selling stuff can be.
I would say try selling on Craigslist or somewhere
first,you may be surprised.And that is always better 
than hearing that something you just scrapped was
worth lots more before you trashed it.
And there is always the look it up on Ebay for similar
items for auction.Or the ended auctions give you a 
better idea of what is actually bought.

Jim


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a couple signal generators and I got almost nothing for them.They were from millitary use radio equipmeent and no one had a use for them.The pm,s in them were good ,anything encased in bakalite,and any connectors or contacts were good.In fact the sockets and conectors were betwene 7 and 10 kt gold if they were plated with with silver (example amphenol, dico,bendix or general radio conectors 270 A/U = 270 PARTS OUT OF 1000 PARTS GOLD) the high temp bakealight parts had metals in them that should be tested for the high temp platnum or its group metals .I think 300 bucks was what the local ham radio club said mine was worth and not much more for just about any other pieces of old millitary equipment in working order.If you have any old mill spec coaxal cable conectors they have alot in them.The pins in the base of old tubes have platnum and iridium in them ect.... CHARLIE


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 17, 2010)

CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> In fact the sockets and conectors were betwene 7 and 10 kt gold if they were plated with with silver (example amphenol, dico,bendix or general radio conectors 270 A/U = 270 PARTS OUT OF 1000 PARTS GOLD)


Nonsense! What possible reason would they have to plate silver over gold? It is common knowledge that silver and gold migrate in to one another, much as gold migrates in to copper alloys. It is for that reason a nickel barrier is plated under pins and other gold plated items. For that matter, what possible reason could they have for using a gold alloy for that application? Gold plated brass would serve the purpose perfectly well. 



> The pins in the base of old tubes have platnum and iridium in them


Sigh! Can you provide any evidence that that is true? There is no reason for pins of tubes to contain anything beyond a flash of rhodium, if even that. Internal workings of tubes is a different matter. 



> ect....


Clarification, please. To my knowledge, there is no ect----it simply is NOT a word. 

Again, Charlie, if you can offer evidence to support the things you say, please do so so I can offer my apology. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Aug 17, 2010)

> CHARLIE GREENLER wrote:The pins in the base of old tubes have platnum and iridium in them





> Harold wrote: Sigh! Can you provide any evidence that that is true? There is no reason for pins of tubes to contain anything beyond a flash of rhodium, if even that. Internal workings of tubes is a different matter.



No offence Harold but Charlie's statement is well, partly true. Platinum bonds well to molten glass to form a good vacuum seal and there were some early tubes made with platinum plated leads, not the pins themselves but the tiny leads through the glass. A cheaper alternative is used on the vast majority of tubes. A few special purpose tubes used a platinum filament but these are rare as well. Tungsten and tungsten thorium filaments are by far the most common.

I have as yet been unable to find a free link to the technical bulletin to back this up.  

I must caution those thinking to buy up all the tubes they can lay their hands on and start smashing that very few of the thousands of types of tubes made have any platinum in them at all. Most tubes have little value to a few dollars each, others are worth $10-40 each, while a rare few can fetch hundreds or even thousands each in working condition.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 18, 2010)

qst42know said:


> > No offence Harold but Charlie's statement is well, partly true.


Good enough in this instance, although hardly viable, and the exact type of thing we need to keep in perspective. 

The problem I have with Charlie is he appears to see values in everything he explores, giving readers a false notion of the ready availability of these metals. It just "ain't so". 

What I'd like to see Charlie do is get serious about things and post from knowledge, not the BS he wants to believe. He doesn't snow me, but I worry about the countless numbers that don't know much and consider his words to be true. I consider misinformation every bit as destructive as out and out lies. 

I'm particularly sensitive to people like this, which I experienced on several occasions when I was running my refining business. He typifies the type of reactions I used to get from "prospectors", guys that "just knew" every rock they found was going to be a retirement plan. I hope to keep this forum in much better condition than that. If we start passing the BS routinely, I expect you'll see some of the talented people leave the board. It's just not worth putting up with this nonsense if it comes at that cost. 

As you may have noticed, I offer Charlie every opportunity to prove me wrong, at which time I'll gladly offer an apology. Mean time, I expect he will stop making these false claims, getting readers stirred up over things that aren't true. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

Platinum wire seal

The next step was to use thin platinum wire. Platinum is easily wetted by glass and has a similar coefficient of thermal expansion as typical soda-lime and lead glass. It is also easy to work with because of its non-oxidibility and high melting point. This type of seal was used in scientific equipment throughout the 19th century and also in the early incandescent lamps and radio tubes.


http://www.ask.com/wiki/Glass-to-metal_seal#Platinum_wire_seal


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice find Gustavus!
Now to find some really old radio tubes... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> Nice find Gustavus!
> Now to find some really old radio tubes... 8)



Should be easy to spot platinum wire as it has been flattened to a ribbon where it passes through the glass base.


----------



## darshevo (Aug 18, 2010)

I might be going out on a limb here, but as the article that Gustavus cited (excellent by the way) notes that the platinum seal was used in very early tubes. With the reference to Dumet and copper seals it looks to me that anything made by at least 1920 would not have platinum in it. Anything of that age I would imagine would have far greater value to a collector than the PM content (even not working), but as I say, thats me out on a limb 

The cited article also give some good support to what Harold mentioned. This is a great platform for us to explore PM content on lesser known items and to share information we've all gathered. However, it's important that in the case of the tubes its brought to the communities attention from a standpoint of 'this is what I heard, lets check this out some' rather than put down as a known fact. 

-Lance


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 18, 2010)

... and the most common way to do it is with copper, iron and nickel. From the same article :

"In 1911 the Dumet-wire seal was invented which is still the common practice to seal copper leads through soda-lime or lead glass." ... "The Dumet-wire is a copper wire with a core of an iron-nickel alloy with a low coefficient of thermal expansion."

My guess is that if you find a really old tube it's worth more as a collectors item than the noble metal content.
But keep your eyes open for gold and PGM:s in scientific equipments. Just don't forget that old scientific equipment do have collectors value too.

This one went for $550 for a "VINTAGE OLD WESTERN ELECTRIC 348A RADIO AUDIO AMP TUBE"

Btw, I think that CHARLIE GREENLER is spreading disinformation, either on purpose or just because he is confused. In any way he is damaging the forum and could easily confuse beginners.

/Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> ...Btw, I think that CHARLIE GREENLER is spreading disinformation, either on purpose or just because he is confused. In any way he is damaging the forum and could easily confuse beginners.
> 
> /Göran



Charlie's post inspired me to look over the horizon, most people are confused on this forum for the first couple of months or more, some have learned from it enough to start a business dealing in precious metals. While others never return.

One mans trash is another's treasure, for 55 years I have lived off of others discards, offered free services to remove unwanted junk.

Any out wrecker with a few drinks under his belt will soon tell you that there's more money to be made from parts than selling the car whole.

Living off of other trash and discards is not something you learn from a book, if you were to give a seminar to 1000 people my guess is that perhaps 100 would jump in, after three months you would be left with 5 standing.

Before I had my own property to work from, I rented some acreage from an Indian Reserve and had a very good business relationship with the reserve for many years. The fellow who started this scrap yard, also rented from a reserve in Penticton BC, then relocated to Kamloops BC and now Surrey BC.

Ed Jackson owns Amix Salvage and all he started out with in Penticton was a couple of acres of Indian Reserve and a wheelbarrow. His son Willie now mamages the operation and look at what they have now, and yes the business is located on Indian Reserve.

From a wheelbarrow to this a fleet of trucks, a Marine Division and much more.
http://www.amix.ca/

After many years of being successful Amix has begun to expand into other territories, each new branch oft their business strategically located on Indian Reserve.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=amix+salvage+indian+reserve&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe we need a red flag symbol that the monitors can ad to posts with 
misinformation.A believe at your own risk type of flag,to give the gullible 
a fighting chance to not believe the hype that has been put in type.

Most of Charlie's posts would probably deserve this flag.He just ignores
all questions about his statements and ads more.He is probably a nice guy,
but has the disease that most precious metals enthusiasts have.His eyes
see platinum group metals in everything silver,and everything gold must
be gold-solid gold or at least karat gold.And he might believe everything
he reads.That is why Harold's concerns are real,because we have some
people reading his posts with the same belief.

Just because there may be platinum in some old tubes doesn't mean they 
should be hunted down and processed,because of collectible value,and 
more importantly they are so rare that you will be wasting time and money
without finding any.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Maybe we need a red flag symbol that the monitors can ad to posts with
> misinformation Jim



If it were not for science fiction how may of todays modern gadgets would have remained undiscovered.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 18, 2010)

I am not saying some things are not worth checking into.
But stating them as factual when you can't prove them
is a different story.
You can believe what you want to believe.
It doesn't make it true,it makes you a dreamer.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I am not saying some things are not worth checking into.
> But stating them as factual when you can't prove them
> is a different story.
> You can believe what you want to believe.
> ...



That is ridiculous, man has theorized to what seems the impossible to others to comprehend since the beginning of time. Does this make him a dreamer.

Leonardo De Vinci's theorized of casting a large horse in Bronze, his theories to produce the large casting never proven until recently. It surprised even the most professional foundry-man that it was possible, they have cast his statue using De Vinci's notes.

De Vinci even had sketches of flying machines, did they lock him up as a crack pot or call him a dreamer because his theories were unproven at the time.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35716050/

Anyone who fails to read Hoke's or use google to prove or disprove a statement deserves to fall into these traps.

We have proven Charlie's claim that platinum could be found in vacuum tubes. What you do with one should you be lucky enough to find one is entirely up to you.

Over the years I have found many items that would have brought in the big bucks, but because they were in such poor condition, nearly unrecognizable, part of a logo missing or the scribed in part number barely visible were totally worthless.

Your nearly there.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 18, 2010)

How many remember your own GSP was banned from another prominent refining forum? 

How stupid is that?

Misinformation abounds on the web, in print, and in incomplete system instructions. This is a unique place, I think Charlie has a chance to come around.

Ask questions Charlie. If the answer isn't known many will work to dig it up for you.

Many of us knew very little of refining before we found this forum. I know I'm still learning. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 18, 2010)

This forum is based on facts, not science fiction. I just think that to dilute the good information that is collected here by spreading untrue or marginally true statements is making the forum harder to navigate.
The standards that our moderators upholds on the discussions is very good and I wouldn't like to see it in any other way. Any dreaming and wild speculations belongs to the bar and grill part of the forum.



CHARLIE GREENLER said:


> In fact the sockets and conectors were betwene 7 and 10 kt gold if they were plated with with silver (example amphenol, dico,bendix or general radio conectors 270 A/U = 270 PARTS OUT OF 1000 PARTS GOLD) the high temp bakealight parts had metals in them that should be tested for the high temp platnum or its group metals .



We still waits for proof of the silver plated gold alloy tube sockets.

I think that he have seen tin plated or silver plated yellow brass and taken it for gold.

Charlie, how did you do your testing?

When I came to the forum a lot of people thought that memory modules without gold plated fingers were silver plated. 

Btw, I love Sci-Fi but I don't believe it is the sole ground of discoveries. Maybe you find some scientists that was inspired by sci-fi, but you will also find a lot of scientists and engineers that have been inspired by nature or other things around them. Many things dreamed up by writers haven't materialized yet.... where's my flying car? :lol: 

/Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> Btw, I love Sci-Fi but I don't believe it is the sole ground of discoveries. /Göran



First we gang up on a 12 year old forum member and now we found someone else to pick on. I've been at this hobby for two years and still do not have the knowledge required to give advice that would be sound.

Most of my stories are bits of BS from my past and some of my daily finds, I do this to encourage others.

Can we write up a Eulogy for this thread and let it rest in peace.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 19, 2010)

This forum is not based on science fiction, nor should it be allowed to be driven that direction. The moment we lose credibility, you can kiss off the usefulness that has been won by hard work on behalf of many of the contributors. In order for the board to remain viable, one of the things that must be limited, if not eliminated entirely, is the posting of misinformation, based wholly on the wild dreams of one that is misinformed, or has no grasp on reality. 

I have no axe to grind with Charlie. I simply want him to stop posting obviously absurd notions that tend to lead those that don't have the capacity to make determinations of what is, and what isn't, in the wrong direction. If he knows something from experience, or from research, that's what he should post, and I encourage him to do so. I do not encourage him to make blanket statements that give others cause to pursue idiotic objectives because he wants to believe something that isn't proven. As I said, that was the problem associated with many of the prospectors I encountered when I was running my refining business. (No, I am not against prospectors. I am against ignorant prospectors, however).

If Charlie does not put a stop to the nonsense, I'll start deleting his posts. His regular off-the-wall comments are not conducive to maintaining the credibility of this forum. Try to remember, we are men of science (not science fiction).

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 19, 2010)

Facts are facts and opinions are opinions.
I think Harold as a moderator is correct in holding our
feet to the fire.


----------

